# Exactly what scale is Piko's rolling stock?



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I was at Trains on Track up here in NH the other day and they had a selction of Piko rolling stock that looked nice and was reasonably priced but I noticed it does not indicate what scale its produced in. It's like LGB in a way in that they create these american cars and engines but they aren't you standard 1:32 or 1:29 scales. So does anyone know what scale these fit into as Piko site doesn't say.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Joseph;

The box car, refrigerator car. hopper car, and ore car were all originally produced by MDC/Roundhouse and are 1:32 scale. The covered hopper appears to be the same scale, possibly Piko created a roof for the old MDC/Roundhouse hopper car. I don't remember such a car in the original MDC/Roundhouse line. I had the Reading RR hopper, but sold it years ago. Still have an undecorated ore car.

Now the caboose is another story. I still have that caboose, and it appears to be closer to 1:24. It is a model of a narrow gauge caboose, so I guess the larger scale prevents it from being dwarfed by the 1:32 scale standard gauge cars. I cannot offer any reason as to why MDC/Roundhouse modeled the caboose in a different scale. Perhaps it was intended more as a companion for the speeder, the Big Hustler, and the proposed, but never built two truck Shay.

I think I purchased my caboose and the now long gone hopper car sometime in the early 1990s. I know that the MDC/Roundhouse trucks were quite flimsey, and one had to be very careful when adding metal wheels. I hope that Piko have made more robust trucks for these cars.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

So my fear was correct in that doesn't seem to be a set scale or a scale different from what I have.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know which scale you have. The standard gauge cars are fairly good, except that they do have cast on grab irons and hand rails. Many live steam operators with 1:32 standard gauge locomotive models run fleets of the MDC cars behind their locomotives. Most of these cars are decades old, so they do hold up reasonably well with minimal maintenance.

My own experience with the cars is limited to only three items. Perhaps someone with a larger fleet will chime in to the post.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

The scale is exactly the same as LGB.......Not Listed  There must be a reason for them not to list it, Perhaps a German precision clause, if an item is not perfect to scale, In all directions, Vell Vhen, it's not to Scale!


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

The question:

"Exactly what scale is Piko's Rolling Stock?"

The answer: It is exactly no definite scale. As Dave M. & Esppe Pete wrote above, with the exception of the stuff they obtained from MDC / Roundhouse, Piko (like the 'modern' LGB) do not specify, nor adhere to any specific scale. If it sort of looks like a train, it is good enough. 

Having lived in England and Germany, I can say that to the casual (mostly Continental European) 'model' train enthusiast, that is good enough. To scale modelers, looking like a train isn't good enough.

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The upcoming Piko Camelback *might* be approximately 1/29 scale,
although that hasnt been confirmed yet.
It's roughly based on a real Reading camelback, with some liberties taken because they used their existing 0-6-0 drivetrain..But once someone compares one to prototype dimensions, overall it will likely scale out closest to 1/29 scale.
Scot


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

I was on the german site and they have it listed as 1:22.5
Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

So it is exactly...










Andrew


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Most of my stuff is 1:29 scale and while I am not a rivet counter I like things being as close to that scale as possible and those cars don't seem to fit the bill.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Piko's scale varies depending on the specific model. They do a mix of narrow and standard gauge prototypes, and seem to be borrowing somewhat from LGB's playbook in that they want the overall loading gauge (height and width) of all of their models to be consistent across the product line. For instance, many of their models of European standard gauge locos come in right around 1:26. European prototypes have a smaller loading gauge than US prototypes, so when conformed to "typical" large scale proportions (4" - 4.5" wide, 6" - 7" tall), the resulting scale is slightly larger than the 1:29 common to models of US prototypes. Their US-based 0-6-0 and mogul likewise fits this universal loading gauge, thus scales to 1:29. Since the camelback uses many of the same components, expect it to scale the same.

Their current line of US rolling stock is (unless they've come up with something new) made exclusively through the old MDC molds from decades ago. These are really close to 1:32 (10' wide x 31' long) though I don't have measured drawings of the AAR 50-ton hopper prototype for direct comparison. The wood caboose is based on a D&RGW narrow gauge hopper modeled at 1:24.

Later,

K


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The above mentioned rib side MDC hopper at 1/32 to me makes a great 30 ft long MOW ballast hopper...as needed by the Big Bosses up top..
Add green paint...
Looks nice in a work train....at 1/29 th
Use things in a better light..not maybe as they were intended..

Dirk


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They also work well in 1:24 for narrow gauge steel hoppers. My dad's got a fleet of them on his railroad. 










Later,

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you change the Human Appliances, like steps , ladders and grab iron placement, you can make any car more to scale. Depending on load many were specialized and not of uniform size. A narrow car might have been designed to fit a restricted clearance, with larger ladders it will look right.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a real mix, Dave and Kevin have the best explanations


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Building are almost the same, change the doors and add some scale figures and Boom, Scale building


----------

